# Whit Trout Updates Please?



## Coin_Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

Any white trout updates? I know when they run I would catch 9-12 fish in the range from 10"-13". If they are tell me bait and setup.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I've been catching 20 plus every morning near Polynesian islands in gulf breeze. I'm kayak fishing using 1/4oz-3/8oz jig heads with any color 3 inch Berkeley gulp shrimp. I have to fish them a lot slower than I do for specks or reds. I've also thrown them all back so there should be plenty!!


----------



## Coin_Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

haha


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

There's some at sikes now but not thick yet. First big cold front is when I usually see them thick. I had my girl and her friend catching them last week on dead shrimp. Double drop rigs work great for them.


----------

